# Adjusting boost?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...990760269_1259588375_31784308_897857389_n.jpg
> 
> Alright I was told that you can adjust the wastegate actuator to achieve more boost, however, i noticed that the factory put some kind of tan silicone looking stuff on the lock nut which i believe is for warranty reasons... does this sound right or am i totally off? thanks for any help


Correct, it's pretty much a tamper seal. However, the boost is controlled by the ECM in this application and can be easily adjusted with a tune.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

hmmm thats interesting never looked that close to the wastegate. Probably instant warranty void though.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah thats what i was thinking. Does anyone know how much psi the turbo puts from the factory?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking. Does anyone know how much psi the turbo puts from the factory?


Peak is 16 depending on weather. If it's nice and cool out, you'll average around 14. The computer will only boost up to the factory spec horsepower/torque rating, but won't peak over that.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

yep, sounds like im gonna have to get a tune then.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Correct, it's pretty much a tamper seal. .


is that actually confirmed?
Maybe Boost can chime in on that one..


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Whether it is or not, I wouldn't touch it- definitely LOOKS like a warranty killer...


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

its deceiving though cuz it could work as a warranty killer or something to keep the nut from vibrating loose... im just gonna be safe and not touch it


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> its deceiving though cuz it could work as a warranty killer or something to keep the nut from vibrating loose... im just gonna be safe and not touch it


probably the best bet. if you want more boost just get a tune. I would guess even if you tried adjusting it the pcm is gonna adjust for the added air and adjust itself. so the risk vs reward isnt there. If you really wanna void your warranty go have a manifold made and throw a bigger turbo on with a nice TiAL wga. go big or go home?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> probably the best bet. if you want more boost just get a tune. I would guess even if you tried adjusting it the pcm is gonna adjust for the added air and adjust itself. so the risk vs reward isnt there. If you really wanna void your warranty go have a manifold made and throw a bigger turbo on with a nice TiAL wga. go big or go home?


Oh, I wish! Lol


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Have not heard anything about it so far. Most people aren't going that route to crank up boost. A few key strokes and it's over 20 psi... My 2 cents, as I always say, it comes down to the tech looking at it and reporting any tampering. Chances of that are much slimmer than you may worry about. Work is slow, and I would give it 75% chance that it won't "definitely instantly void warranty" if you change it. That being said, I WOULD NOT mess with that stuff, for many other good reasons. If you popped your 1.4 or charger / tranny, you can just go to a cooperative dealer to have it looked at. At least that's my opinion from a little bit of experience. Somebody post pics of that stuff, or I will when I can.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol every few months someone comes up with some half-assed mechanical way to make more power and either never follows through 

I would highly recommend against trying to adjust boost the 'old-school' manual way... there's more to it then just "turning up boost"


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GM will do anything to screw you and get out of honoring its warranty, there is also white paint over all your vacuum line clamps so they are able to see if they've been removed.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> GM will do anything to screw you


... if you are a tech LOL 

I don't see why they are so worried about having to honor warranty when they pay us JACK SHIET for warranty labor ops. Today I got 0.2 hours on a ticket to pull in a Cruze, inspect the steering shaft, check the fastener torque, print the recall and attach it, fill out the paperwork, top off the fluids and tires and park the car. I think that's like $0.79 :angry:

It's cool I'm over it.  It's going on 8 years now so I just bend over now, it doesn't hurt as much as the first time I had to do tailgate cables on an S10 for 0.3 hours...if you've done it you understand


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder why the turbo supplier just didn't utilize a non adjustable arm.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Question, would a MBC solve the issue of the ECM trying to limit boost?


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

In my opinion, no.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

This is not a very good pic at all, but you can see some of the brown crud we are talking about.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

its not only gm though its people that mess up their cars doing stupid stuff and make others pay for it. However if you want more boost just get a tune.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it possible to run an external bov on the 1.4T?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

R1XSTA said:


> Is it possible to run an external bov on the 1.4T?


no, but in time we might be able to upgrade the BPV if anyone makes one


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> no, but in time we might be able to upgrade the BPV if anyone makes one


Thats not true. The bpv can be blocked off and a bov could be installed if we had a aftermarket fmic. Obviously a tune would be required or its gonna throw cels. But the real question is why would you want a bov? Thats only cool to highschoolers. You wanna stay spooled up..not losing it for a sound


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Thats not true. The bpv can be blocked off and a bov could be installed if we had a aftermarket fmic. Obviously a tune would be required or its gonna throw cels. But the real question is why would you want a bov? *Thats only cool to highschoolers.* You wanna stay spooled up..not losing it for a sound


Come on man don't front. The "whoosh" from a in-between shift always sounds cool. Regardless if your an old fart or kid.

BUT, for a car like this it might be best to stay muted.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Come on man don't front. The "whoosh" from a in-between shift always sounds cool. Regardless if your an old fart or kid.
> 
> BUT, for a car like this it might be best to stay muted.


Lol i didnt say i didnt. But that sound is not decreasing perfomance that something like a vent to atmosphere bov would. I think something like a 50-50 would work better. Recirc a certain amount to make maf happy and then vent the rest to make you happy


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

evo77 said:


> Come on man don't front. The "whoosh" from a in-between shift always sounds cool. Regardless if your an old fart or kid.
> 
> BUT, for a car like this it might be best to stay muted.


I honestly never liked the sound of a BOV. SRT4's killed it for me.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...four cylinder farting contest...with no automotive Beano™ around.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking. Does anyone know how much psi the turbo puts from the factory?


According to the GM literature (document 2375479) the factory set up can produce up to 20psi of boost. I have only seen sustained 18psi once. As others have said, you will average around 14-15psi under most conditions.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> I honestly never liked the sound of a BOV. SRT4's killed it for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


true. those SRTs had no business having one haha


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> Question, would a MBC solve the issue of the ECM trying to limit boost?


I would bet no but I havent tried.
The SRTs would take to the mbc like a dream, but we tried the same setup on a Caliber SRT4 and it hated it. Threw codes right away with the mbc. I would imaging that this car might be more like that


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Whether it is or not, I wouldn't touch it- definitely LOOKS like a warranty killer...


So is a tune.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Thats not true. The bpv can be blocked off and a bov could be installed if we had a aftermarket fmic. Obviously a tune would be required or its gonna throw cels. But the real question is why would you want a bov? Thats only cool to highschoolers. You wanna stay spooled up..not losing it for a sound


 
so does the type of turbo application determine whether you're using a BOV or BPV?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> so does the type of turbo application determine whether you're using a BOV or BPV?


Well BOV's are installed on the intercooler piping right before throttle body. BPV is typically installed on the turbo.They are both essentially the same thing. They both release back pressure on the turbo so it doesnt lose spool and doesnt make your turbo spin opposite way which kills its life rather quickly. Differences are BPV recirculate air back into the intake...this air is measured already by MAF. BOV's just release air to atmosphere...it too is measured but MAF flips out cause it isn't seeing that recirculated air. A tune could easily fix it. If you install a BOV a simple plate is put on the BPV. Or go bigger turbo and get rid of the BPV all together 

edit: I realize I didnt really answer your question. Yes and No. You can put a BOV on if you just want to sound cool. Really are only effective on a bigger turbo pushing more boost. On a stock turbo like ours..a BPV is perfectly suitable.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well stated got boost!


----------



## Learjet2230 (Oct 15, 2011)

Boost said:


> This is not a very good pic at all, but you can see some of the brown crud we are talking about.


 
That is usually referred to as "Torq-Seal" or tamper putty Shop 3M: 3M Scotch-Seal Tamper Proof Sealant 1252 and has two purposes. 
.....One is for visual representation that this particular piece has been torqued and is usually applied by an inspector.

.....The second reason is for tamper reasons or to see if the torque has been broken (loosened...whether on purpose or from lets say vibration).

you can by this stuff on the open market and it is readily used in Aviation applications and is available in multiple colors. So if you wanna old school the boost and pre-load the wastegate a few more turns you could "hide" it from the dealer by re-applying it.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Well BOV's are installed on the intercooler piping right before throttle body. BPV is typically installed on the turbo.They are both essentially the same thing. They both release back pressure on the turbo so it doesnt lose spool and doesnt make your turbo spin opposite way which kills its life rather quickly. Differences are BPV recirculate air back into the intake...this air is measured already by MAF. BOV's just release air to atmosphere...it too is measured but MAF flips out cause it isn't seeing that recirculated air. A tune could easily fix it. If you install a BOV a simple plate is put on the BPV. Or go bigger turbo and get rid of the BPV all together
> 
> edit: I realize I didnt really answer your question. Yes and No. You can put a BOV on if you just want to sound cool. Really are only effective on a bigger turbo pushing more boost. On a stock turbo like ours..a BPV is perfectly suitable.


Ok thank you very much that definitely helped out. I was doing some research yesterday on BOV's and wastegates and what they said is, if you want to run a BOV instead of a BPV you have to get a tune and you will have to swap the maf with a map sensor. I want a bov for the sound reason but at the same time i want it to have a purpose which is to eliminate compressor surge, correct? another question, is the the turbo staying spooled up if the bpv is recirculating the air back to the intake? and does the turbo not stay spooled if you're venting to atmosphere through bov?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> Ok thank you very much that definitely helped out. I was doing some research yesterday on BOV's and wastegates and what they said is, if you want to run a BOV instead of a BPV you have to get a tune and you will have to swap the maf with a map sensor. I want a bov for the sound reason but at the same time i want it to have a purpose which is to eliminate compressor surge, correct? another question, is the the turbo staying spooled up if the bpv is recirculating the air back to the intake? and does the turbo not stay spooled if you're venting to atmosphere through bov?


well the whole point of a BOV/BPV is to recirculate the air elsewhere besides blocking it in the intake stream. Once throttle is let off, the valves open and release the pressure so the "spooled" air is vented elsewhere. Turbo spool and the release valves work opposite each other


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah as I understand when the "rest" of the "boost" hits the closed throttle after you let off, it turns around or stops and created a problem (turbulence / surge / obstruction) for the next normal boost. Just to put it in simple words, please correct if wrong / retarded.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Boost said:


> Yeah as I understand when the "rest" of the "boost" hits the closed throttle after you let off, it turns around or stops and created a problem (turbulence / surge / obstruction) for the next normal boost. Just to put it in simple words, please correct if wrong / retarded.


Called a turbo bark, at least this is the term we have used in the diesel industry for many years.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> Ok thank you very much that definitely helped out. I was doing some research yesterday on BOV's and wastegates and what they said is, if you want to run a BOV instead of a BPV you have to get a tune and you will have to swap the maf with a map sensor. I want a bov for the sound reason but at the same time i want it to have a purpose which is to eliminate compressor surge, correct? another question, is the the turbo staying spooled up if the bpv is recirculating the air back to the intake? and does the turbo not stay spooled if you're venting to atmosphere through bov?


Converting to map isnt really necessary.some cars can be picky and you will have to. You are correct on compressor surge part...sound is just the side effect. The turbo will lose a little spool with a bov..but with a little adjustment youll never notice it.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't really understand any of your reasoning. Until someone comes out with a turbo kit for these cars, just put an intake on it and leave it alone. It's pretty loud even with a full cold air kit on. The turbo system was designed the way it is for a reason. The millions of dollars spent on engineering are there for a reason and I HIGHLY doubt you're going to improve upon it in stock form. Let's be real here. You just want to hear the "whoosh". Put an intake on it and call it a day. Soon, there will be a bigger turbo option with hard pipes, external wastegates, etc, but until then, unless you really know what the parts are in a turbo system, how AND why they work the way they do, and have a full understanding of what you're going to need to make the system work PROPERLY (tuning, plumbing, etc), just leave it alone. That is unless you like voiding your warranty and being pissed when you screw something up.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> I don't really understand any of your reasoning. Until someone comes out with a turbo kit for these cars, just put an intake on it and leave it alone. It's pretty loud even with a full cold air kit on. The turbo system was designed the way it is for a reason. The millions of dollars spent on engineering are there for a reason and I HIGHLY doubt you're going to improve upon it in stock form. Let's be real here. You just want to hear the "whoosh". Put an intake on it and call it a day. Soon, there will be a bigger turbo option with hard pipes, external wastegates, etc, but until then, unless you really know what the parts are in a turbo system, how AND why they work the way they do, and have a full understanding of what you're going to need to make the system work PROPERLY (tuning, plumbing, etc), just leave it alone. That is unless you like voiding your warranty and being pissed when you screw something up.


If it wasn't for someone working on upgrading the systems of any vehicle and voiding the warrenty, there would not be aftermarket and DIY parts. I would not get on someones case for wanting to make something better. 

GM and any other manufacturers dial engines down unless in a performance varient of a vehicle. They put just enough time in these engines to get them running, its up to aftermarket to improve them. Case in point; I own a diesel truck and with just EFI Live I accomplished 22.5mpg. This was in a truck that from the factory seen 18mpg. At first the tuning was the only thing that I changed, later on I became addicted to HP/TQ, LOL.

The ones that take their time to improve anything are the ones directly resposible for the fun that everyone else has with a vehicle. Don't criticize, they may design a part that gets these cars to 60mpg.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Apples to Oranges man. You can't compare a newer diesel engine to this little 1.4L I'm well aware of what you can gain with tuning and the possibilities it has depending on what direction you're going. I'm running E85 on 25 year old technology with not much more than a 5 year old laptop for crying out loud. 

I agree with a majority of what you're saying. Don't get me wrong. That being said, you didn't read or at least comprehend what I was trying to say. This little turbo isn't going to provide much more "improvement" over what is already there SO until someone comes out with an aftermarket alternative, there's no need to mess with the BPV...Period. Anyone that says they want to change it for anything OTHER than to make it louder is just plain lying or uninformed. There is no gains that will be made with this turbo on this little displacement engine


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Good job..you just repeated what I already said. 

I really am confused where your little tyraid came from. All the OP did was ask about the sealant on the wastegate and someone asked about a BOV. They received answers and that was it. That whole rant about not modifying a car?? Is completely pointless .


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Complete rant about modifying something that is pointless to modify actually. Thanks


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone contacted Bullseye Power about the possibility of a BatMoWheel for these engines? This would be a easy and effective upgrade.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> Complete rant about modifying something that is pointless to modify actually. Thanks


Modifying a 94 Mazda Protege isnt :question:

Its not your car and nobody asked you if you think they should modify their car. So coming onto a forum about modifying a car makes you a complete hypocrite.Thanks.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> Modifying a 94 Mazda Protege isnt :question:
> 
> Its not your car and nobody asked you if you think they should modify their car. So coming onto a forum about modifying a car makes you a complete hypocrite.Thanks.


boost has a point, but lets keep it friendly guys. we're all here to better the community


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

got_boost said:


> Modifying a 94 Mazda Protege isnt :question:
> 
> Its not your car and nobody asked you if you think they should modify their car. So coming onto a forum about modifying a car makes you a complete hypocrite.Thanks.


I feel like I've heard this somewhere before....



But modification is just another way to say personalization so he'd have a point.






Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Modifying a 94 Mazda Protege isnt :question:
> 
> Its not your car and nobody asked you if you think they should modify their car. So coming onto a forum about modifying a car makes you a complete hypocrite.Thanks.


Lol, the PROTOCHICKEN! Where the **** did that come from? You must be one of those super awesome F&F lovers that thinks stickers are a means of modification. THE CAR IS A JOKE DUDE. Obviously, you missed it.

Secondly, No this isn't a car "modification" forum. It's a car "enthusiest" forum. You're generalizing me talking about modifications as a whole and not this specific one mentioned. I've already explained my reasoning as to why I said what I did, and until I have someone point out what I've said isn't true, I'm going to continue to say so. If you have an issue with that, prove me where I'm wrong. I've never said modifying a car is stupid. I said the specific modification mentioned has no point. See the difference? Or did you choose to not read it all?


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

horsehaulin said:


> Has anyone contacted Bullseye Power about the possibility of a BatMoWheel for these engines? This would be a easy and effective upgrade.


MatMoWheel? What's that exactly?


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Its a billet wheel thats clipped and engineered for higher boost. They spool considerably quicker than a standard wheel. I do not believe they make one as of now, but if they have enough interest I am sure they would look into building them. These have been an over night success in the diesel and performance industries. They make stock replacements for a number of turbo's now.

It's BatMoWheel, BTW.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> Lol, the PROTOCHICKEN! Where the **** did that come from? You must be one of those super awesome F&F lovers that thinks stickers are a means of modification. THE CAR IS A JOKE DUDE. Obviously, you missed it.
> 
> Secondly, No this isn't a car "modification" forum. It's a car "enthusiest" forum. You're generalizing me talking about modifications as a whole and not this specific one mentioned. I've already explained my reasoning as to why I said what I did, and until I have someone point out what I've said isn't true, I'm going to continue to say so. If you have an issue with that, prove me where I'm wrong. I've never said modifying a car is stupid. I said the specific modification mentioned has no point. See the difference? Or did you choose to not read it all?


I actually never wasted my time looking at it. Not gonna argue with you..go read the entire thread. You repeated everything I already stated.oh and btw..no one cares bout what you think.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> I feel like I've heard this somewhere before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about:uhh:


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

diaammmm boy this thread is gettin outta hand lol. all it is, is ppl wanting and sharing knowledge of turbos. but anyways thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I say, we add octane boooster and install the TORNADO!!!

TornadoFuelSaver Home


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Boost said:


> I say, we add octane boooster and install the TORNADO!!!
> 
> TornadoFuelSaver Home


Already got it installed. +50 hp.retune is definetly necessary tho.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Already got it installed. +50 hp.retune is definetly necessary tho.


Lol.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I actually never wasted my time looking at it. Not gonna argue with you..go read the entire thread. You repeated everything I already stated.oh and btw..no one cares bout what you think.


It's pretty obvious you do or else you wouldn't reply. :eusa_clap:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Really guys... really....................

/closed


----------

